

CSAW CTF 2013: An entry-level CTF for students who are new to security. - HockeyInJune
https://ctf.isis.poly.edu/

======
yeukhon
I tried and I honestly don't understand how to crack half of them. They do
take a lot of time and I just heard this today. I hope they keep the challenge
going (but don't account the score after 22nd). It's fun to play with.

